# Straight Power E11 Serie



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ab wann kann ich mit der 11er Serie Straight  Power Rechnen? Laut Infos soll diese im Oktober erscheinen, auf der Homepage gibt es aber leider nichts dazu.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Oktober 2017)

Hatte neulich mal von Q1/18 gehört....aber ohne Gewähr ^^

Stört dich etwas an deinem E10?


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2017)

Jein, in Verbindung mit dem Standard bios meiner vega64 nicht aber mit dem lc bios. Interessant finde ich auch das es eine 1kw Version vom sp11 geben soll. Das dpp11 hatte mir nicht so zugesagt, aber mit dem lc bios lief es soweit.
hab aktuell das e10 600w cm drin, das ohne hab ich auch noch da. Und das 400w hab ich grad verkauft, lief aber auch mit meinem Setup problemlos.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Das E11 wird vermutlich erst Anfang 2018 kommen -- frag mich aber nicht, wieso.

Dass Das E11 bis 1000 Watt kommt, ist aber schon interessant -- da frage ich mich, wer das P11 noch kaufen soll?
Oder kann man erwarten, dass das P11 ebenfalls 2018 einen Nachfolger bekommt?


----------



## drstoecker (14. Oktober 2017)

Woher habt ihr die Infos mit Anfang 2018, im netzt gibt’s nix dazu?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass Das E11 bis 1000 Watt kommt, ist aber schon interessant -- da frage ich mich, wer das P11 noch kaufen soll?



Ist das kommende E11 denn dem P11 technisch vergleichbar?
Dann müsste wirklich ein P12 kommen^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist das kommende E11 denn dem P11 technisch vergleichbar?
> Dann müsste wirklich ein P12 kommen^^



Das ist letztendlich Technik, die nach unten durchgereicht wird.
Technisch gleicht das E11 eher dem P11 nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es eben mit weniger Kabel im Inneren daher kommt.
Dazu wird es auch ein Modell mit 1000 Watt geben. 
Daher wird das P11 schon sehr überflüssig. Ergo gehe ich davon aus, dass das P11 demnächst einen Nachfolger bekommt, um den Abstand wieder herzustellen.
Natürlich auch in Voll Modular, vermutlich dann 7 Jahre Garantie -- Titanium für die Modelle ab 850 Watt.
Mal sehen, was dann am Ende wirklich bei raus kommt.


----------



## Firefox83 (17. Oktober 2017)

lohnt sich jetzt noch in das "alte" E10 zu investieren oder sollte man lieber auf das neue E11 abwarten?

das E10 stammt aus dem 2014. Ist die Technik dahinter immer noch zukunftssicher?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2017)

Das E10 ist Indy reguliert. Das E11 ist letztendlich nur verbessert.
Aber deswegen ist das E10 nicht schlecht. Klar kannst du es immer noch kaufen.


----------

